# Your horse... And his/her "relatives"



## MHFoundation Quarters

Fun! This is Woodstock, 5 yr old QH Stallion & the stallion line he comes from....have to dig up some pics of his dam. 








His sire, Rey Hondo Dell (29 in photo) 








Hondo's sire, Doc Woods (31 in 1st photo, 2 yo in 1965 in the 2nd) 















Doc's sire, Poco Dell








Poco Dell's sire, Poco Bueno








Poco Bueno's sire, King


----------



## myhorsesonador

Ok here is Sonador (Enchantable Imprimis)








Sona'd half brother out of the same sire. (Imprimis Im Red)








There sire (Imprimis N Gold) This is one of the the last photos ever taken of him before he was put down at the young age or 17, because of an injery.








Sona's Dam (enchantable Array)








Stormy (Storms Racer)








Storm's mom. Blacky (I don't know her registered name.) walking down hill.








A mare out of Imprimis N Gold


----------



## AnnaLover

My mare Penny:
































non-prego:








Her colt Juno:
































Juno's sire:
























to be continued..


----------



## AnnaLover

Juno's half sister:
























Enough pictures for ya? :wink:


----------



## AnnaLover

Also, Juno and his sister's grandsire, MP Thriftwood


----------



## New_image

Love it!


----------



## SocietyJoe

I really want to get some pictures of Joe as a foal, but I have no idea where to start looking.. haa.

SIRE: OUR MAIZCAY








DAM;Cariboo Lady









Couldn't find much on Joe..


----------



## equiniphile

*Excel:*









Grandsire Miswaki:











*Frappe:*









Frappe's sire's dam, Buckeye WCF Kewpie's Star:











*Steel Soldier (sold him last year):*









Steel Soldier's sire, Michigan's Man of Steel:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Equiniphile, I am pretty sure that Frappe wants to come live at (or in) my house  What a cutie!


----------



## SaddleDragon

Ill play. 
Cole my lone gelding. He was 2yo in this shot.








His sire 








His grand sire








Siouxse my mare








Her brother


----------



## jdw

Gosh, Mandy I'd be PROUD too!!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks Joleta  The new definitely resembles the old!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6

Here's Rodeo....








His sire....








His dam....


----------



## New_image

Michigan's Man of Steel, always loved that little guy


----------



## blush

My dutch gelding Robbie:


























His sire, redford:









His grandsire, Corland:










Anddd, Robbie's half brother Wilhelm:









His half brother Vinnie:


----------



## sommsama09

William in 1st pic 
His sire in last

Williams breeders have not got pictures of his dam, but her name was Rivington Sweet Pea


----------



## sommsama09

william's sire's sire - grey
William's sire's dam - pally


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr

My gelding Homer (Safe Signal)

















His sire Signal Tap









Signal Taps sire, Fappiano









Damsire, Hansel









Fappiano's sire Mr. Prospector









Great Grandsire (sire side), Northern Dancer









Hansel's sire Woodman









Great Grandsire(dam side), Deputy Minister









Mr.Prospector's sire - Raise A Native


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Blush - Robbie is a very handsome fellow! I'm a predominantly western rider & raise working quarter horses, but I can definitely appreciate any good looking horse  Also a big sucker for greys....


----------



## MaggiStar

what breed is Cole??


----------



## SeeingSpots

Okay here is my mare Impressions Of The Heart 'aka' Impress as a 4 year old and as a 2 day old. Then her sire Impressive Proposal (Black Overo), then her dam DustyHeartLeo, and then some of her half siblings. 

















Then her sire Impressive Proposal 

























This is her dam DustyHeartLeo

















Here are some of her half siblings


----------



## SeeingSpots

*Continued~*

Okay Here are some of her other siblings 
















Her Grand sire

















So yeah that's my girls lines


----------



## MaddyyMooo

New_image said:


> Share photos of your horse, and any photos of his/her sire, dam, foals or "siblings" to compare.
> I'm sure there is another thread similar to this somewhere, I haven't seen one of late. Just sounds fun, I love seeing who produced what.
> 
> My 24 year old AQHA mare, "Molly"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her handsome sire, Calvin Sackett (Looks just like her daddy) pictured around 30 years old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Molly's" 6 year old AQHA son, "Image"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Image's" stunning Thoroughbred sire, Puchilingui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another (full Thoroughbred) Puchilingui baby we have here, "Zavrina"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one, our third Puchilingui kid, full Thoroughbred as well, "Jinx"


Images sire is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

The stallion in my avatar...'Lil Ab



















His sire, Abdullah, gold medal olympic jumper






































The apple didn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## countercanter

This is my TB gelding Henry









Amd this is his sire Maria's Mon









I can't find a picture of his dam anywhere, I would love to have a picture of her though. Her name is Strike a Balance


----------



## New_image

Impressive Proposal :::::drool::::::


Thanks for playing along guys


----------



## SaddleDragon

MaggiStar said:


> what breed is Cole??


American Saddlebred:clap: My favorite.


----------



## equiniphile

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Equiniphile, I am pretty sure that Frappe wants to come live at (or in) my house  What a cutie!


Lol, we're actually open to selling her ;-). Too many horses for our little farm! 


New_image said:


> Michigan's Man of Steel, always loved that little guy


He's stunning, I've always loved him too. Steel Soldier (his son) is actually Frappe's sire, and she's turning out to be quite the athlete!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

equiniphile said:


> Lol, we're actually open to selling her ;-). Too many horses for our little farm!


If only I could convince my hubby :-( I'm pretty much the only rider & slave to 11 horses as is. (he rides on occasion & my daughter rides but is only 6) Maybe he'd bite since it would be much smaller piles of manure :wink:


----------



## NicoleS11

My new mare is in the first pic (terrible pic from my cell phone when I was free lunging her last night)

My mare: DD Styled by Hickory
Her Sire: Holalong Hickory
Grand Sire: Doc's Hickory
Great grand sire: Doc Bar

She has other names on her papers like Max Peppy who was out of Peppy San.

Her mom is Three Jets Peppy who in 2005 made horses like Caught me lookin, Mr Roan Freakles and My Own League (3 very well known cutting stallions in my area) think twice about winning the futurity.


----------



## SeeingSpots

New_image said:


> Impressive Proposal :::::drool::::::
> 
> 
> Thanks for playing along guys


Lol yes he is an amazing sire! I have met quite a few of his offspring (not including my girl) And they are all well mannered, easily trained, sweet, and super smart! If you are ever looking for your next horse or want to breed I suggest looking at him


----------



## sommsama09

sommsama09 said:


> William in 1st pic
> His sire in last
> 
> Williams breeders have not got pictures of his dam, but her name was Rivington Sweet Pea


 
not mine btw


----------



## Allison Finch

Lil Brother










His father, Lil AB










Lil AB's father Abdullah












We'll see if Lil Brother follows in the family footsteps over fences. He is coming six and just starting jumping. I'll try to get some photos, soon. There just never seems to be anyone around....


----------



## equiniphile

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> If only I could convince my hubby :-( I'm pretty much the only rider & slave to 11 horses as is. (he rides on occasion & my daughter rides but is only 6) Maybe he'd bite since it would be much smaller piles of manure :wink:


 Much smaller piles of manure, and only a few flakes of hay a day ;-)


----------



## Pidge

Okie dokie....well...im gonna join in this and post what pics I can find...

Here is bause:


















Here is her great great grandpa on her sires side: Fadjur


















She is related to Raseyn somewhere on her dams side...I cant find the papers right now to know where or who else to try finding pics for lol


----------



## Jessskater

Katie, My 22 y/o TB.










Northern Dancer, Katie's great grandsire.


----------



## Hrsegirl

Here is Storm, 4 month old Appaloosa weanling. His mother is Little Ms Doc Gormay by Gormay. And then April, 4 month old Appaloosa weanling, her dam Little Ms Peppy Bars. And then Storm and Aprils sire, YOR White Hot, by YOR High Noon. 
The pictures aren't very big, but you can still see!

Storm:









His Dam, Little Ms Doc Gormay:









April:









Her Dam, Little Ms Peppy Bars:









And their Sire, YOR White Hot:









And their Grandsire, YOR High Noon:









Then my new girl, Gojis Jessie. Her sire is Goji Evans and her Dam is Tayors Jessie. I don't have pictures of her dam, but her sire is gorgeous.

Gypsy:









Her Sire, Goji Evans:









And her Grandsire (dams side), Tayors Dunnit Again:


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Here's my horse Puck, aka Illustrious Kiss, followed by dad, Kissin Kris and mom, Illustrious Home. He's got her red in his tail.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Here is Angel








Her full brother Mario








Their sire CDF Hollywood








His sire CDF Frankie
















His dame Zola (With Hollywood beside her)
















Hollywood's full brother Paddy


----------



## VanillaBean

OOOOH! subbing and I will post pics of my new mare and her relatives!


----------



## Buckcherry

This is Artie "Pick-up Artist" At 1 1/2








This is Artie at 2 








Artie's Sire "Indian Artbeat"








And one of his half brothers "Archa Invitin Me"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

New_image said:


> "Molly's" 6 year old AQHA son, "Image"


OMG! I think I just melted! This is my absolute favorite color on a horse...ever. 

Anyway, here's my boy:
Buenos Aires (aka-Aires), 2yo Percheron/paint cross gelding








This is Aires with his dam, CPA (Canadian Percheron Association) Edelweiss Ida:
















And his sire, APHA stallion Little Bit of Black (you have no idea who happy I am that Aires took after his dam and NOT his fugly sire!):


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal

Bless My Bloomers, 3 yr old TWH


















Bloom in the green blanket, beside her 2 yr old full sister Cosmo, and their dam Tenny, aka Pretty in Platinum.









Their full brother Major Seals the Deal, or Boe, as a 3 yr old.

Link to their sire:
Ultra's Major Threat - Tennessee Walking Horse Stallion


----------



## Dragonskeep

I actually own Imprimis Im Red & his half brother Imprimis McDreamy, lol


----------



## sckamper

Love this idea!!!

Added Investment








Dam: Principle Wynnings








Sire: A Dynamic Curiosity








I think it's pretty funny that I have the same look in both Addie's and her mom's pics. I love them both!!!


----------



## DrumRunner

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Fun! This is Woodstock, 5 yr old QH Stallion & the stallion line he comes from....have to dig up some pics of his dam.
> View attachment 65670
> 
> 
> His sire, Rey Hondo Dell (29 in photo)
> View attachment 65671
> 
> 
> Hondo's sire, Doc Woods (31 in 1st photo, 2 yo in 1965 in the 2nd)
> View attachment 65672
> 
> View attachment 65673
> 
> 
> Doc's sire, Poco Dell
> View attachment 65674
> 
> 
> Poco Dell's sire, Poco Bueno
> View attachment 65675
> 
> 
> Poco Bueno's sire, King


You just had to do it didn't you.. I swear.. I am going to come steal him.


----------



## sommsama09

Haha, subbing :wink:


----------



## waresbear

My horse









His Sire, Value Added aka Scotty (hubby's horse)








His Grandsire


----------



## xxdanioo

Walter 2yr old, Challenger sire, and QAR Specially Cool dam (and 2012 colt by Yum Er of a Dream)


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Pidge said:


> Okie dokie....well...im gonna join in this and post what pics I can find...
> 
> Here is bause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her great great grandpa on her sires side: Fadjur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is related to Raseyn somewhere on her dams side...I cant find the papers right now to know where or who else to try finding pics for lol


My boy has fadjur in his lines as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On

Rusty, 7 year old Arabian. Registered name; Et Mahrvelous



















Sire, Cam Ranh Bay









Grand sire, Khemosabi



























^^^Drool worthy horse >.<

Ehh... Great grand sire Amerigo









And... Great great grand sire (on damns side)









His damns relatives(and his of course) dont have any photos to their name for a while back in the line.


----------



## AnnaLover

^^ I love Rusty's thick bone! He's lovely


----------



## texasgal

I'll play:

My girl, Regal Charm.



















Her sire:










Monarch V's sire:










Huck's sire: Bay el Bey











See a pattern here? lol


----------



## texasgal

Monarch V's dam was a mare called Moska:










Who, of course, was sired by the fabulous Khemosabi++++


----------



## grayshell38

Mana:









Mana's Dam, Rio De Ja Vu










Mana's sire, Phazon Fireblaze










Mana's full sister, Aleia (one year older than him)










Mana's dam and sire have tons of babies, so I'll just stop there for now. 

Thelma, GM Theme Song










Her 1999 filly, JerDon Stardust










And Thelma's sire, Gai ****arro

http://images16.fotki.com/v369/photos/9/9890/17012/Gai****arroFerzonx-vi.jpg


----------



## xVannaIsLifex

My baby, Griffin, is in pictures 1, 2, and 3. His mom, Vanna, is in pictures 4 and 5. His dad, Solo (S.S. Gizmo Grinder) is in the last picture. I wish I had more/better pictures of him. Griffin acts just like his father.  I spent a lot of time with Solo before I got Vanna, but spent time with them both afterwards.


----------



## Jessabel

Victor and his sire:



















Norm and his sire:



















I think they both have their dads' faces.  The sires' pictures aren't all that great, but you can kinda see.


----------



## BarrelBunny

I'll play 

Otie 














Otie's dam (Invest In The Moon)







Otie's sire (RC Indian Bullion)















Newt (New Jack Cash)







Newt's dam -- Doodles!  (Dominators Lady)














Newt's sire (Triple Dash)















Ok. I'm done... for now... :wink: although, I do have many, many more! TONS of siblings, too! :lol:


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

one of our foals born this year.. hopefully this shows up large enough to see


----------



## StellaIW

My new horse!



















Dam Stella










Sire FS Mr Right










FS Mr Rights sire FS Mr Mobility 










FS Mr Rights dam Golden Sunlight










FS Mr Mobilitys sire TB My Mobility 










Golden Sunlights sire Golden Dancer










FS Mr Rights half brother FS Don't Worry (Same mother)









FS Mr Rights half brother FS Chambertin (Same mother.)










FS Mr Rights half brother FS Chacco Blue (Same mother.)










Two siblings to my foal, they have the same sire.


----------



## Island Horselover

Here is my mare "Pacific Blue Moon" aka Kali and her Sire "Pacific Striker" 










Pacific Striker


----------



## MBFoley

This is our 17yr old thoroughbred mare, Angel Till Dawn (I need to get a new conformation picture, this one is almost two months old and we have gotten some of the excess weight off of her)










This is her sire, Fly Till Dawn










Angel has had 3 foals, all colts. 

Absolute Best










Kid Rocker










and Spooky (doesn't yet have an official name)










Kid Rocker is mine as well (my brother in law owns Best and Spooky). This is Kid's sire, Syncline.










And Syncline's sire, Danzig










Ok that's the thoroughbreds, I will do another post for Marquis since there are LOTS of pictures to share


----------



## PintoTess

My TB Lucy...


































This is Her sire...
















And this is some of her half brothers or sisters. See the stallion throws Chestnuts with quiet alot of chrome!








(May be wrong with this one...not sure)


----------



## MBFoley

This my 22yr old Arabian stallion, Majestic Marquis.


















His sire, Dundez Kamin in 1986










and a few months ago showing off some of his trophies










Kamin's sire, Ibn Kamim










and Kamin's 2 time great grandfather, Ansata Ibn Halima










Marquis as a baby with his dam, HT China Doll










China Doll's sire, Ski Chief










Ski Chief's sire, Meteor










China Doll's maternal grandsire, Muy Beaunito










That's all I have of his past relatives. On to *some* of Marquis' babies...














































More in next post (image limit reached)


----------



## MBFoley

Marquis babies continued...














































These 3 are now all grown up and looking for a home(s)




























Marquis' grandkids




























and one of his two great grand babies!!


----------

